# A Fox News Reporter, a West Point Band Member, and an Axe Walk Into a Bar



## Marauder06 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Maybe He Was Axeing For It? Fox News Reporter Hits West Point Band Member With Flying Axe

*
The headline says it all...

http://www.havokjournal.com/nation/...-hits-west-point-band-member-with-flying-axe/


----------



## x SF med (Jun 23, 2015)

...and this story is why Officers should never handle anything more dangerous than a stapler.:wall::wall:


----------



## Muppet (Jun 23, 2015)

Just watched it on TV. I was like, oh fuck me. That escalated quickly...

M.


----------



## Dame (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh geez! Hit a drummer in the arm with an axe why don't ya?


----------



## AWP (Jun 24, 2015)

A flying axe? Rick Allen is unimpressed.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 24, 2015)

Is it too early for the Def Leppard jokes?


----------



## AWP (Jun 24, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Rick Allen is unimpressed.





x SF med said:


> Is it too early for the Def Leppard jokes?



Maybe too late...


----------



## x SF med (Jun 25, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Maybe too late...



DUH....  it was in response to your post....  some of us actually listen to Def Leppard....  you had to google it because you only listen to Nickleback.


----------

